# looking to yellow



## turtle (Jun 8, 2004)

I was just wanting some input (reassurance  ) that for my 35g tank 4 x 30w fluorescent tubes (3.4wg) were enough or to much, the tubes are 2x Sylvania 6000k and 2x aquarium lights, I was thinking of changing the aq lights to 5000k? any other suggestions as the green leaves look a bit to yellow under these lights?

David


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

If you think that is to yellow, switching to 5k will only make it worse. Basically, bulbs look more blue the higher the K. I would suggest try and find some 8-10000k bulbs. That mix witht he 6000k should give a pleasing appearance to the tank. HTH


----------



## turtle (Jun 8, 2004)

thanks, will try that.
David


----------

